
We Don’t Need New Laws for Faked Videos, We Already Have Them - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/we-dont-need-new-laws-faked-videos-we-already-have-them
======
mc32
Yeah, I don't know of this argument against holds water.

We already have many laws against child abuse and sexual abuse, etc., etc.,
never the less we introduced new laws to specifically require that accusations
by young athletes be acknowledged and addressed within 24hrs[1] sponsored by
no less than CA Sen Feinstein.

Murder is already illegal, yet we have many laws to control firearms, etc.

Sometimes you just have to make laws specific to new kinds of behavior in
order to specifically address those unwanted behaviors.

[1][http://www.thisisinsider.com/law-protects-young-athletes-
sex...](http://www.thisisinsider.com/law-protects-young-athletes-sexual-abuse-
larry-nassar-2018-1)

~~~
GCU-Empiricist
>Murder is already illegal, yet we have many laws to control firearms, etc.

Adding more laws to enforce when existing laws are not effectively enforced is
good why? Law enforcement efforts aren't like processor cycles. We (society)
accumulate capital overhead by growing the body of law, and make the law less
useful.

I would suggest law is like policy, and needs a lot more looking at second and
third order effects, they way you would think when commenting on a RFC. There
seems to be a lot of: we have to do something sentiment these days.

